# D7000 dark pics when not set to auto



## statmandad (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi all! I have a recent issue with my pictures coming out dark on non-auto settings. For example when set in A priority I'll push down the shutter button to auto focus and all of a sudden the image darkens considerably as it focuses. I've gone through my settings and can't figure it out ?????


----------



## KmH (Jul 5, 2013)

You may have inadvertently set a minus Exposure Compensation (EC).

There is an EC indicator in the viewfinder - D7000 users manual page 9, item 21, and page 107 - and it is also displayed on the top Control Panel (LCD), users manual page 8, item 18.


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 5, 2013)

what ARE your settings?
in full auto mode the camera picks all of the settings.
when you are in Aperture or Shutter priority mode, YOU pick the aperture or shutter speed and the camera picks the rest. if you choose wisely, the pictures should be ok. if you choose poorly, all of your life is drained away and you fall to the floor as a skeleton. 
post some examples with the Exif data in tact, or post what the camera settings were. otherwise, we are just guessing.


----------



## DanielLewis76 (Jul 5, 2013)

If you post both a dark photo and a normal photo on Auto with EXIF data intact people should be able to comment on what is the problem.


----------



## Tailgunner (Jul 5, 2013)

DanielLewis76 said:


> If you post both a dark photo and a normal photo on Auto with EXIF data intact people should be able to comment on what is the problem.



This


----------



## Derrel (Jul 5, 2013)

statmandad said:


> Hi all! I have a recent issue with my pictures coming out dark on non-auto settings. For example when set in A priority I'll push down the shutter button to auto focus and all of a sudden the image darkens considerably as it focuses. I've gone through my settings and can't figure it out ?????



This sounds like the diaphragm actuation system might be malfunctioning, causing the lens to stop down before the exposure is made.


----------



## molested_cow (Jul 5, 2013)

I bet it's the exposure compensation. A friend of mine has the same thing on his D90 and the first thing I checked was the exposure compensation. He somehow set it at -3.7 or something lol!

In auto mode the exposure compensation is not activated.


----------



## statmandad (Jul 5, 2013)

KmH said:


> You may have inadvertently set a minus Exposure Compensation (EC).
> 
> There is an EC indicator in the viewfinder - D7000 users manual page 9, item 21, and page 107 - and it is also displayed on the top Control Panel (LCD), users manual page 8, item 18.




Exactly right KmH!!!! Thanks so much for the quick diagnosis! I let my daughter borrow it and she must have inadvertently changed the setting. I'm still learning and the EC never crossed my mind but in hindsight makes perfect sense. Thanks again!


----------



## KmH (Jul 5, 2013)

Don't ask me how I knew to first suspect an inadvertently set EC.


----------



## Carlosdel83 (Jun 30, 2017)

Sorry. I know this is an old thread but I had a similar problem and I thought fixing the EC was the key. I realized that it's not just EC that was the problem but the Flash compensation.

I don't really use my on camera Flash so I wasn't too familiar with it. Hold on to the flash button and scroll the front wheel. That might do the trick.


----------

